# SRAM Force WiFLi Rear Derailleur



## JRock457

Hey everyone,

Does anyone know when the new SRAM Force WiFLi Rear Derailleur will be coming out? I see it listed on their website for quite a while now but every LBS that I go to gives me this perplex look of either they did not realize that Sram was coming out with a medium cage rear derailleur for the Force line or they have no idea period.

I am in the process of building up a bike right now and this rear derailleur is my missing component.

Thanks.


----------



## PlatyPius

"Coming Soon 
ETA 08/01/2012"


----------



## SkiRacer55

*three months...*

,,,is what I heard yesterday at my LBS. This was my only missing part, too, and I wanted to get my new Roubaix Pro SL3 built up, so I went with a SRAM XO RD instead...


----------



## Seagoon

I didn't think Sram X0 was compatible with the regular Sram road shift levers ?


----------



## JRock457

Wow, another month or so before the RD start to trickle out onto the market. This sucks!


----------



## L_Johnny

The Red Jaw was also delayed, and hit the market in a trickle way, sort of...


----------



## stabor

Seagoon said:


> I didn't think Sram X0 was compatible with the regular Sram road shift levers ?


The levers are compatible, but there may be issues with the angle at which the cable comes out of the RD. I couldn't use the XO with my Trek's internal routing, for instance.


Steve


----------



## davez26

I put my Rival WiFli on about an hour ago. Its not Force, but its working fine.


----------



## Rob13

davez26 said:


> I put my Rival WiFli on about an hour ago. Its not Force, but its working fine.


What cassette are you using?


----------



## davez26

PG1050 11-32. I needed to go Rival WiFli when I went to the 32. standard cage wouldn't clear. The difference between standard and wifli I noticed is the center section between the pivots is 5mm longer, and of course the longer cage to take up the amount of chain needed. 
I haven't had any issues, shifting, noise, etc.


----------



## SkiRacer55

*I got my setup...*



stabor said:


> The levers are compatible, but there may be issues with the angle at which the cable comes out of the RD. I couldn't use the XO with my Trek's internal routing, for instance.
> 
> 
> Steve


...from a Specialized concept store. They researched the compatibility, and found out that it was okay. So I have a 2012 Specialized Roubaix SL3 Pro frame with internal routing, SRAM Force gruppo with SRAM XO RD, and everything works just fine...


----------



## thehook

A friend of mine is running the same set up on his S-Works Robauix. Shifts flawless.


----------



## asad137

JRock457 said:


> Does anyone know when the new SRAM Force WiFLi Rear Derailleur will be coming out?


Unless you're super-anal about everything on your bike being matchy-matchy, just get the Rival medium-cage RD. Claimed weight difference is all of...1 gram.


----------



## JRock457

Asad137, I took your advice and ordered a rival medium cage. Just installed it onto my bike and will be giving it a test run this Saturday. 

I personally don't care if everything has to match or not. But the question that I have is what really is the difference between the Force and Rival rear derailleur? I am new to SRAM so I just thought that the Force was a lot better and that is what I should have gone with. 

I come from Shimano and to go from the 105 group to Ultegra is a huge step. Is it the same way with SRAM? Or will I only notice a difference when I go with the Reds?


----------



## davez26

The difference is 1 gram. The Force derailleur has a carbon outer plate and magnesium inner. 190g. Rival is all aluminum. 191g. Apex has steel inner plate. 210g. Finishes are different. Otherwise all the same. The levers have the same guts, with different brake levers. SRAM website has it all. 
I spent a lot of time on this when I built my bike. Lots of info here, search SRAM Rival. From the info here, you can pretty much mix them up.


----------



## JRock457

Tested out my new bike out this weekend and I do have to say that the Rival RD was very smooth and fulfilled all of my needs. So unless I move up to the new Wifli Red RD I think I am going to be keeping the Rival RD. It is still annoying though that the year is already half over and all the new stuff still really has not hit the market.


----------



## da_alias

*Force Wifli*

My LBS just got the Force Wifli rear derailer 9/26, having put on now. Waiting since July so I hope it's worth it. FYI bought new ultegra 10 speed this spring but never could get it to shift right, beware


----------



## cxwrench

da_alias said:


> My LBS just got the Force Wifli rear derailer 9/26, having put on now. Waiting since July so I hope it's worth it. FYI bought new ultegra 10 speed this spring *but never could get it to shift right, beware*


coming from a long time (before it was available to the public) SRAM guy, this statement is pretty much saying that whoever set up your Ultegra was doing it wrong. i'm quite certain that i work on and build more bikes w/ Ultegra than any other group. there are no more problems with it than anything else. like pretty much everything Shimano makes it's superbly engineered. it's not as easy to run cables as the previous generations, but it's no more difficult to adjust or keep running smoothly. it is slightly more sensitive to cable/housing friction, but that kind of a Shimano thing...'light action' i guess. i would never 'caution' anyone about Ultegra. bicycle drivetrains are pretty basic, if you're making a living in a bike shop and can't get one to shift correctly you should probably consider a new line of work.


----------

